# [ath9k] Jak połączyć AR9280, hostapd i 820.11n?

## Bialy

Stworzyłem temat, iż nie mogę zmusić powyższego trio do działania na angielskojęzycznej podstronie (szerszy odbiór).

Nie wszyscy mogą tam zaglądać, dlatego pytam się patriotycznie "Pomożecie":

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-959450-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html

 :Question: 

----------

## Jacekalex

Rzuć okiem na to:

 *Danilo Souza wrote:*   

> By the way….
> 
> If your network support 802.11n 300Mbps you need to add some lines to enable it.
> 
> wme_enabled=1
> ...

 

Sznurek:

http://www.robert-heyward.com/rjh/?page_id=12

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

